# Size/age at which common Mbuna start breeding



## bmills (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi guys

First, while I have written many a reply, this is my first OP so can I take the opportunity to congratulate everyone involved in this excellent site.

My question is to do with the size and age at which most common Mbuna (Labs, Cynos, Melanochromis, Pseudotropheus, etc) become sexually active and start to spawn.

As with many hobbyists my first setup was comprised of a few groups of Mbuna from local LFS's and while they were young-ish - what you'd probably call late-juvies (around 2.5") - at least a few in each group were already 'of age' and getting into it.

However I now have fry from my Labs and Maingano, and want to know at what age and size those little-uns are themselves going to start wanting to breed.

Thanks in advance for your replies.


----------



## xalow (May 10, 2007)

My first holding fish was a yellow lab and was holding at a size of just under two inches. I recently had another one about the same size also holding. Now some of the fry from my first clutch are as big as their mother, with one even bigger though none of them have started holding. I have read on this site that age doesn't matter but just the size of the fish though none of my fry (well I guess they are all grown up now and I have to learn to let go and accept that they are adult fish) have bred yet.


----------



## copasetic (Nov 26, 2007)

yes around 2 inches the will start trying but it should take the girls a few times to get it right and have batches with #'s worth raising..


----------

